

Chrome 35 now supports Windows DirectWrite to finally fix fonts rendering - jonobird1

You can enable it here: chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;flags&#x2F;#enable-direct-write<p>It will be enabled by default in Chrome 37
======
krrishd
Finally. I remember roughly two years ago I was working as a typographical
consultant, and this was by far the most irritating issue I came across. It
surprised me that despite being aware of the issue, the Chrome team still
hadn't fixed it.

~~~
jonobird1
I agree! As a front end dev, this has frustrated me and clients for yeaaaaars.
Can't believe they're finally like 'oh, I guess we better fix it'... but it's
not even turned on by default for another two versions :/

